# Muscle Memory myth or Fact?



## Wolfbaron (Aug 31, 2012)

I lost all my size. 

Went from 215 to 150. Got up to 207lbs in March 2012, stopped going to the gym and now i'm 183lbs.

it's time to complete this case study on muscle memory.

From this:

*213lbs*






to 

*December:150lbs*






*August : 183lbs*





​


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2012)

What placebos were you abusing?


----------

